# 1960's Army Jeep.



## Parkerman (Mar 2, 2008)

Me and a friend went driving through the country today in his dads army jeep, i brought along my camera and got some pretty good shots, which i will post in another thread... But i decided to get a picture of what we were driving in, because its not everyday that you see one. 

I also didn't intend on posting the picture here... Just on the car forum im on, But i love the way it turned out.


----------



## Shibby! (Mar 2, 2008)

Love it.  Amazing.

Only thing I can see that catches my eye is the cup or garbage on the bottom left.  Maybe it was supposed to be there?

Either way, love the shot and what you did with it.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 2, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> Love it.  Amazing.
> 
> Only thing I can see that catches my eye is the cup or garbage on the bottom left.  Maybe it was supposed to be there?
> 
> Either way, love the shot and what you did with it.




Hah, didn't even realize there was garbage there, Oh well.. Easy fix. I will edit it out. lol



*edit* no more paper cup.. lol


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 3, 2008)

_BIG_ fan of this photo! Is that as fun to drive as it looks?  Man, I'd love to get my hands on that wheel..

Really a great photo.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 3, 2008)

The Losing Kind said:


> _BIG_ fan of this photo! Is that as fun to drive as it looks?  Man, I'd love to get my hands on that wheel..
> 
> Really a great photo.





Heh, its pretty fun to drive, I didn't drive it yesterday, but I have before in the past. No power steering/brakes. And Sometimes its hard to find a 3rd gear. Some would hate that.. but i find it fun. The only thing that gets me is the shifting, Cause I'm use to a short throw  shifter in my car. lol


----------



## cdnjeepin (Mar 3, 2008)

thats a nice looking MB 151... looks to be in nice shape..and I would imagine it would be a blast to drive...


----------



## Ronman (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice.  The Jeep fits in perfectly to the background.  The picture works on the whole.  I don't think that's easy.


----------



## The Empress (Mar 3, 2008)

Amazing shot! Great capture!!!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 3, 2008)

cdnjeepin said:


> thats a nice looking MB 151... looks to be in nice shape..and I would imagine it would be a blast to drive...





Its in good shape for what it is.. heh. They use it a decent bit. the edge of the front finder has seen some abuse, once it hit a tree... and i dunno about the other time. But it was straigtened back out at home and had some bondo put on it. Some things on it need some work.. But it runs perfect.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 3, 2008)

One more.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the second shot even more- the ruggedness is really accentuated, and the colours turned out banging.


----------



## notelliot (Mar 3, 2008)

first shot is great. nice subtle colours.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Great shot.  I like the PP, makes it really stand out.

I grew up in Butler, Pennsylvania.  Where the American Bantam car Company originated from.


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 3, 2008)

NIce shots!! I really like the colour and texture in both shots. I have a bit of a soft spot for jeeps, having owned a couple over the years.


----------



## SamSt (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow these are awesome! You did a really good job with these!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 3, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> NIce shots!! I really like the colour and texture in both shots. I have a bit of a soft spot for jeeps, having owned a couple over the years.





Thanks everyone.


And yea... Driving around in this it seems like everyone would wave at you. I guess cause it was a little out of the ordinary. They have that.. and my brother also owns a Rubicon.


----------

